# Automobile skate (roller skate



## Hans Brinker (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, I am Hans Brinkel from the Netherlands/Europe. not sure or this mesage is in the right topic?  I recently bought a pair of antique roller skates or roller skis with 2 wheels. (My guess it is made between 1890-1920 period) It is marked Automobile skate , extension 9 to 12 inch, Pat apld for. Could it be possible that his is made by the C.C.M. company?  I see advertisements for ice skates, but not roller skates so far.(besides modern ones) Please see attached files.  Already many thanks for your respons, Regards, Hans (p.s i do also have a pair made by automobile cycle skate/ pat'd oct 1905/JOHN JAY YOUNG/New York, USA)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2020)

@hoofhearted


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 3, 2020)

Nobody got any info for me? Regards, Hans from the Netherlands


----------



## Mercian (May 3, 2020)

Hi Hans,

I know nothing about these, but the link is to a book showing the CCM Automobile skate (1906), which was apparently a standard ice skate:









						Lace Up
					

A charmingly illustrated history of the humble skate and its place in Canadian cultural identity.Throughout our 150-year history, and even longer, people have braved the treacherous Canadian winters and taken to the ice for the purposes of transportation, competition, exercise, and just plain...



					books.google.fr
				




I checked Patents for the Canada Cycle & Motor Company, there are 47 recorded, none like this (bicycles and traditional skates only), though Pat. Applied for, doesn't necessarily mean Patent granted, and a provisional patent wouldn't be published if not granted.

A couple of interesting timelines I came across whilst looking:









						The Complete History of Inline Skates
					

Learn about the history of inline skates and rollerblades. Discover inventors, designers and developers for today's skating technology.




					www.liveabout.com
				









						History of Inline Skate – When Were Rollerblades Invented?
					






					www.rogerskateboards.com
				




Sorry, can't help more than that.

Best regards,

Adrian


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 3, 2020)

Wow..you helped me a lot Adrian. The book link does not work for me, on wich words can I google it?
Regards,
hans


----------



## fat tire trader (May 3, 2020)

Wow, those are so neat! They remind me of the grass skis that I have which were made in the 70s.


----------



## locomotion (May 3, 2020)

might want to try this CCM website, not much action there, but might receive an answer if they are from C.C.M.





						Vintage CCM | Thomas A. Russell
					






					vintageccm.com


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 3, 2020)

Thanks locomtion,  Have started there to end on this website haha


----------



## Mercian (May 3, 2020)

Hans Brinker said:


> The book link does not work for me, on wich words can I google it?




Hi, Sorry, I should have checked.

It's a Google book.

The book is : "Lace Up: A History of Skates in Canada" By Jean-Marie Leduc, Sean Graham.

The search term was "Automobile Skate". I can't take a screen shot, sadly, as there is a limit to the number of times you can view the book on Google.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 3, 2020)

Many thanks Adrian!


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 3, 2020)

Take a look here Adrian, almost simular! https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1911-youngs-automobile-road-skates/


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 3, 2020)

Just too cool........ That motor tho


----------



## Mercian (May 4, 2020)

Hi @Hans Brinker 

The above information come from the website of a member here, Wing your Heel. He may know more.

With credit to Wing your Heel, I like this picture, mainly for the caption 'In the Year 2000' (En L'an 2000). Those appear to be electric skates...





The Road Skate above was invented by Augustus Nichols Lindsley of New York, though it was also patented at least in the UK, Austria and Canada.

Here is his improved road skate





__





						Espacenet - 		 		 			 			 				 					Original document
					






					worldwide.espacenet.com
				




He was also inventing Shades for Gas Lamps. A man of his times ...





__





						US273371A - Augustus n  - Google Patents
					





					patents.google.com
				




A patent search just for the term 'Road Skate' shows there were lots of patents for inline type skates from at least 1894 onwards. I honestly don't have time to search them all, but the link is here if you'd like to do so:






						Espacenet - 		 		 			 			 				 					Advanced search
					






					worldwide.espacenet.com
				




Type Road Skate into the second 'Title or Abstract box.

On the result list, there are two sorting boxes at the top. Sort by 'Publication Date' in the left box, and 'Ascending' in the right box. Now they are in date order, but you'll need to do this again every time after looking at a patent (it's rubbish!)

Choose a Patent, click on 'Original Document' on the left hand menu.

At the top of the image, there's a toolbar with a box saying something similar to "1/8 Bibliography". Click on this to choose the document pages, Drawings is probably what you want.

Anything interesting you can download as a .pdf using the 'download' option on the right of the toolbar.

Happy Hunting,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 4, 2020)

Good morinig Adrian, You are the best! thanks again


----------



## Colby john (May 5, 2020)

I know it’s not the same, kind of similar.
made by scooter skate.


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 5, 2020)

Hi, Great item Colby john!, I really love it!


----------



## Hans Brinker (May 6, 2020)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303271559231, asking 240 dollar.
same one...
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254436487861 Ebay: 199,99
Same one...
Ending within 3 hours, unfortunaly the seller does not ship international. Ifyou buy it for just 50 dollar..it will be a steal! ..so for who wants a nice one, go for it!
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=133398432146


----------



## Nkq1952 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hans Brinker said:


> Hi, I am Hans Brinkel from the Netherlands/Europe. not sure or this mesage is in the right topic?  I recently bought a pair of antique roller skates or roller skis with 2 wheels. (My guess it is made between 1890-1920 period) It is marked Automobile skate , extension 9 to 12 inch, Pat apld for. Could it be possible that his is made by the C.C.M. company?  I see advertisements for ice skates, but not roller skates so far.(besides modern ones) Please see attached files.  Already many thanks for your respons, Regards, Hans (p.s i do also have a pair made by automobile cycle skate/ pat'd oct 1905/JOHN JAY YOUNG/New York, USA)
> 
> View attachment 1178602
> 
> ...



I have a pair of John J young inline skates from the early 1900s, probably First shoe version


----------



## Hans Brinker (Oct 3, 2020)

I hope this is allowed? If not let me know and I will delete this posting. I have started a new facebook group for collecting antique ice skates and roller skates.
I think a lot of people  with interest of antique and vintage  bicycles maybe interested also in antique roller skates?
If interested, please do a search for : Antique Ice skates and roller skates on facebook
Thank you
Regards, Hans From the Netherlands


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2020)

Hans Brinker said:


> I hope this is allowed? If not let me know and I will delete this posting. I have started a new facebook group for collecting antique ice skates and roller skates.
> I think a lot of people  with interest of antique and vintage  bicycles maybe interested also in antique roller skates?
> If interested, please do a search for : Antique Ice skates and roller skates on facebook
> Thank you
> Regards, Hans From the Netherlands




Hi Hans,

Can you tell me anything about this 19th century albumen printed photograph?

Kind thanks,

Brant









						Sold - 19th Century Photo Man on Strange Early Roller Skates $65 Shipped | Archive (sold)
					

19th century original cabinet card of man on roller skates. Good condition, corner wear.  $65 shipped, please PM to purchase.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Hans Brinker (Oct 5, 2020)

All i can say is that this print comes from Romania (Europe). I love it!


----------

